# MONTERREY | SOHL | 265m | 62 fl | U/C



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)

MONTERREY | SOHL | 265m | 62 fl | U/C
































































Sohl




















Location: Google Maps

Proyectos 9, a Monterrey real estate developer, announced Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos as the winners of the international architectural design competition for the construction of Constitución 999, a new mixed-use complex to be erected in the downtown area of ​​Monterrey.

Through this call and with the aim of initiating the process of urban regeneration in the center of this macrocity; the redensification of the Mirador neighborhood is proposed, opting for the unification of residential, commercial, corporate and hotel uses within this underutilized area.

Integration, appropriation and revitalization are the 3 factors that became the basis for the design of the winning project. An architectural exercise where not only an isolated project was proposed but physical barriers were extended to their immediate context to generate a dialogue with the city and achieve the purpose of regenerating public spaces in the area, such as the Plaza de los Compositores.

Source: Archdaily

Source: Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos


----------



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)

by Bren Acuña





































by mario rodriguez


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

*March 26th, 2019*





*Sohl, Alejandro de Humboldt Street, Mirador.

Carmen's chapels and their new area.*







*cranes, Sohl, Alejandro de Humboldt in Capillas del Carmen.
*


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

April 15th, 2019


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice elegant design.


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

i really like this design


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

MONTERREY | Sohl 















*DESDE OTRO ÁNGULO *



CHAPEL OF THE CARMEN


----------



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)

More render of SOHL


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

This is the current Advance.

The New Chapel of Carmen.









_______________________________________________________________

Sohl none advance.


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

Skyflan28 said:


> Nothing of the other world but if it will be "altiro" for what it is, I had saved a cross section but I can not find it.
> 
> edit:
> 
> I already found it.


The chapel has already reached street level in the photos that uploaded it.

landa martínez are in charge of the construction of the Carmen Chapel.

___________________________________________________________--

*instagram photos of the chapel project.*

*credit of landamartinez.mx on MARCH 20, 2019.*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvPp-5eHxZ5/

Prefabricated slabs on each floor.

_____________________________________________________________

*behind the old chapel are building a new chapel. they are building it at giant steps.

already with the property where the chapel is currently and sums the current site will be larger property.

They are also currently retreating land they have not yet built the retaining wall.

It is not yet known how deep it will be.*




Skyflan28 said:


> According to the structural engineering firm (Alba) there will only be 5 levels of basements, I think due to the proximity of the river and possible groundwater, since Pabellon M and TOP have few basement levels as well.
> 
> I suppose they will distribute parking lots in the buildings around them but they still do not start digging, what you see is only for the tower.


----------



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)

Oficial presentation of the Master Plan and the tower





































The Master Plan to rehabilitate and improve the city downtown.




























Updates by Roberto RC and myself


----------



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)

by Victor Torres


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

Beautiful design :cheers:


----------



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## urbiss (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

*advances July excavation for Sohl Tower.*











*advances in the construction of the chapel.*


----------



## enri0034 (May 19, 2018)

_En la parte de atrás de capilla ya están colocando block_


----------



## MarkyDak (Jan 12, 2021)

¡Increíble que se verá la Torre!


----------

